# Can ping but cannot map drive or view computers?(XP)



## tommca478 (Mar 16, 2006)

OS is XP Home. 
Problem:
A.) I can ping computerX within the LAN and part of the workgroup. I cannot see computerX in network neighborhood/workgroup, all I can see is "workgroup" with no computers listed.
If I type in \\computerX in explorer, it doesnt find anything either.

B.) Same computer: When I open windows explorer and scroll down up comes DEP (data execution prevention) and then explorer crashes and restarts.
I added explorer to the DEP exeptions and although DEP doesnt come up via the open of explorer, explorer does still crash.

All of this happends eaven when in safe mode w/networking.

Any ideas?


----------

